# Finding Joists Under Carpet Question



## dajonx (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has a good way to find joists under the carpet. I purchased the "Squeak No More" and I was using the joist finder bit in numerous spots in the upstairs bedroom. Their instructions were that if you reverse the bit, it should bring the drill back up automatically if you were on a joist. However, it seemed like it was happening every spot I was testing (within 16" of each test spot). :no:

Does anyone have any suggestions in finding the joists under carpet easily?

Thank you!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

All I've ever used is a hammer, and tapped repeatedly. The less "hollow" the sound, the closer you are to the joist.


----------



## dajonx (Sep 28, 2011)

Hahaha! It's as simple as that? I'll definitely have to give that a try. Thank you!

If there is a squeak in between joists, how should I fix that? (Please keep in mind that all this is new to me)


----------



## RenoStruct (Jan 30, 2012)

If you are driving that joist-finding bit to the recommended depth and are not finding voids between joists, the real problem is most likely that there are multiple courses of flooring underneath the finished surface. This is common in remodeled or flipped homes where the remodeler didn't first remove the old flooring before installing new. Meaning:

___________________
Carpet
___________________
Underlayment (possibly X2)
___________________
Old/Original flooring
___________________
Original subfloor
___________________
Joist
___________________


Try running the screws just wherever the squeaks are. You won't hurt anything by doing this. Your goal is to suck all those layers together. Drive some where the joists are likely to be per Dr. Hick's suggestion, but centering over the squeaks, in your specific situation, will give you the most return. 

Good luck!


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Usually floor joists run the same direction on all floors; look in basement or attic for direction (usually run the narrow length of a home).
Start at one wall and measure 16" increments til you get to your squeeky area; joist should be somewhere near where you measured for a start (if the prior methods don't work).
I've used the system and it really does work well for squeeks (although one squeek migrated about 10' from where I stopped it after about 2 weeks; but I don't walk too much where it is now so I'm letting semi-sleeping dog lie).


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Find a floor heating register (if you have forced air heat) and lift off the cover--you should be able to locate the framing from there---16" centers id most common


----------



## jasonreck71 (Jan 14, 2012)

I took a larger gauge finish nail and started pounding until I found one...I had an idea where to start and I was close. Once I found one I was able to measure off that joist


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Pull the carpet back with a pair of plyers, see the nails or screws? That's where the joist are.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Jason,

Your method with the long finish nail is how I would do it to locate the joists. All those ideas are good and you need to use several at the same time.

Jaz


----------



## dajonx (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you very much for all of your suggestions!

I will definitely try the hammer tapping method, measuring out 16" from the wall, and continue to use the joist finding bit that came with the product. 

I thought about pulling a section of carpet, but I'm hesitant because I'm unsure on how to put it back in. I'm also a bit hesitant in hammering in nails, but I guess it's the same as using that bit and drilling it in so maybe I'll give that a try as well. 

So just to be absolutely clear in fixing floor squeaks, I should just screw in the subfloor to the joist only in the area where the squeaks are. If the floor squeaks still persist, there's nothing I can do?


----------



## jasonreck71 (Jan 14, 2012)

dajonx said:


> Thank you very much for all of your suggestions!
> 
> I will definitely try the hammer tapping method, measuring out 16" from the wall, and continue to use the joist finding bit that came with the product.
> 
> ...


I will be using the squeek no more tool and screws this weekend. I am planning on doing a blog post on it if you are interested. I will take pictures


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

They make a joist finding drill bit for carpet situations it is a long smooth shaft with but a few threads on the very tip. Mine came with this kit. This system works great and was featured awhile back on Ask This Old House.


----------

